# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dr. Avernell-dieet

## Gast: Patricia

Ik heb gehoord van het dieet van Dr. Avernell.
Iemand die ik ooit gesproken heb had hier veel baat bij.
Door het invullen van een vragenlijst en beoordeling van je lichaam tov je vet komt er een score die bepaald welke van de vier type&#39;s jij bent. Bij een schildklier type. Daar hoort dan een speciaal dieet bij.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en weet waar je het kunt laten &#39;aanmeten&#39;?

Per email graag reactie: [email protected]

----------


## Marieke

Hallo Patricia,

Ik weet bijna zeker dat je zult bedoelen het dieet van Dr. Abravanel&#33;&#33;&#33;
Je hebt de naam verkeerd denk ik.
Ik weet er verder niets van maar heb er een keer van gelezen, als ik meer weet laat ik het horen.

Of weet misschien iemand anders het?

----------


## Gast: Paula

Hallo Patricia,
voor verdere info wat betreft het bodytypesysteem van Dr. Abravanel kun je kijken op www.bodytypesysteem.nl

----------


## Tazaa

heel interessant!

----------

